# VLC, Plex, LibreELEC: Raspberry Pi/Odroid/Linux Mini Pro



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm in the beginning stages of setting up a streaming media server via my router. I'd also like to run a wireless media server ( film collection) not connected to the net. Could a SBC such as Pi or Odroid work seamlessly. Or would it be best to use a Linux Mint Box Pro? Thank you.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

You can stream media to any device running vlc. So for example my Raspberry Pi runs OSMC and I also have installed vlc. I just open a browser at the Pi's address and contents can be played.

The limitation of wireless is that you need a good wifi and fast connection, such as N or AC to be able to stream. If the wifi signal is weak playback will be
interrupted or choppy.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

hal8000 said:


> You can stream media to any device running vlc. So for example my Raspberry Pi runs OSMC and I also have installed vlc. I just open a browser at the Pi's address and contents can be played.
> 
> The limitation of wireless is that you need a good wifi and fast connection, such as N or AC to be able to stream. If the wifi signal is weak playback will be
> interrupted or choppy.


Hi Hal,

I'm sure I'm over thinking this a usual...

I didn't know you could install VLC along or in OSMC, could you give me more detail. I've chosen LibreELEC(Raspberry Pi 2) to stream my movies/music (connected it Ethernet port on my router) could I install VLC also? My set-up streaming... SBC connected to TV's: *Raspberry Pi 's* ( 3 & B model), an* ODROID -C2*,* Linux desktop* and* laptop* computer. 

Non-Internet streaming set-up (we have AC and high speed WiFi): Our IP provider has put in a monthly data limit. I do live in an area (when the wind blows) we lose Internet service every so often... I'd like to have an alternative.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

You can install vlc in OSMC (because its based on Debian packages and uses the debian repositories). Installation is just:

sudo apt-get install vlc

However you cannot install in LibReELec.
This is because its a fork of OpenElec and the distribution uses its own packaging system, something will break if you try and install on this distribution.

If you install OSMC then you can install vlc.
However try streaming from kodi using kosi's web interface .

Web interface - Official Kodi Wiki


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

hal8000 said:


> You can install vlc in OSMC (because its based on Debian packages and uses the debian repositories). Installation is just:
> 
> sudo apt-get install vlc
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Hal, I've really like *LibreELCE*; I didn't won't to (but would've) give it up but this appears to be a solid solution. Using a Kodi web based interface I could stream my data (move & music) from my Raspberry Pi 2 connected to my router?


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

tdb said:


> Thanks for the link Hal. I've really like *LibreELCE*: I don't won't to (but if I have to I will) give it up but the Web Interface appears to be a solid solution. So I could use Kodi web based interface to stream my data (move & music) from my Raspberry Pi 2 connected to my router?


Boy crazy typing... this is what I meant.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

All you need to do is open kodi, settings and services.
Enable zeroconf and under UPnP tick share my livraries and look for remote UPnP players.


To stream from kodi to another computer on your home network, use a UPnP player. The easiest is VLC works on linux, windows and Mac.

UPnP/Client - Official Kodi Wiki

If you have android phone or tablet there are many UPnP players available


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

hal8000 said:


> All you need to do is open kodi, settings and services.
> Enable zeroconf and under UPnP tick share my livraries and look for remote UPnP players.
> 
> 
> ...


That seem easy enough... I'm changing over to OSMC as I type; thanks as always Hal. I'll let everyone know how it goes!


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

I've found OSMC for me not to be stable... so I've returned to LibreELEC

Question: All of my media will be streaming to Linux devices. How pratical would it be to setup my LibreELCE Raspberry Pi 2 media server... Network File System (NFS). Thanks for any assistance and/or suggestion you can give me.

Happy New Year


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

NFS is ok but has one huge limitation, if the server goes down, then all access to the network share will hang. So if anything is on wireless then NFS is not the system to use.
You can use Samba or sshfs. Samba and sshfs may not be available on LibreELEC because all packages are custom built.

I would check your Pi and power supply if you are having trouble with OSMC. Its built on Debian and inherently stable. If youve added packages or repos outside the OSMC sources this could account for the problems you were having.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

hal8000 said:


> NFS is ok but has one huge limitation, if the server goes down, then all access to the network share will hang. So if anything is on wireless then NFS is not the system to use.
> You can use Samba or sshfs. Samba and sshfs may not be available on LibreELEC because all packages are custom built.
> 
> I would check your Pi and power supply if you are having trouble with OSMC. Its built on Debian and inherently stable. If youve added packages or repos outside the OSMC sources this could account for the problems you were having.


_ I don't do outside add-ons, don't know there origin or what harm they could do to my network _

Maybe I'm bitten, I've always had issues with OSMC. I don't like the interface... too much clicking to get where I want to go and do. I'll see if Samba or ssh is an option that will work. I'll share my finding just encase others see this as a viable options. Thanks for your advice and options.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

I've used OpenElec before but it didnt contain the packages I needed sshfs, mpc etc.
Jusr realised that LibreElec is a fork of Open Elec:

https://forum.libreelec.tv/thread-990.html

What you need to ask on the above librelec forum is what LibreElec software packages are based on. If theryre compiled from source then you could run into problems if you need to add anything.

I'd used Raspmc for years until its end of life and then used OSMC. Its still kodi and you can skin it and use add ons like any other kodi system, except being built against a Debian base makes it very easy to add other software.

For network sharing I have a hard drive connected to OSMC and divided into 3 partitions, music, video and data. If I want to send data across my network to the data partition I can use FTP or more securely with sshfs

sshfs offeres all the protection of secure shell its encrypted (especially if you use wifi) and fast as well You can mount any partition like this example

sshfs [email protected]:/mnt/data/ data -o allow_other

So I'll just explain the above command [email protected] is the address of your network machine replacing 'user' with a valid login ID. The :/mnt/data is the partition you are wanting to share. /mnt/data could be the external hard drive or any usb or location on the host system. 'data' is a mount point you create on the client system and the option allow_other means that it can be accessed across the network. No need for Samba, NFS or any other software. You can create an entry in fstab for permanent access or just an bash alias if you need it infrequently.


----------

